# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  My new desk!

## zagortenay

So what do you say about it!

----------


## lisati

Nice!

----------


## zagortenay

Thanks

----------


## kn0w-b1nary

Good one!

----------


## zagortenay

Thanks people!

----------


## zagortenay

What do you say???

----------


## kn0w-b1nary

interesting, to say the least.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Copper Bezel

That's pretty gorgeous, actually - that icon theme, I mean. Are those yours, or did you download a theme somewhere? Looks a bit like one I ran into called Kreski Lines, but that one seemed incomplete.

----------


## zagortenay

This set is called "Ubo" Well see the thing about these icons is that they could have been mine or yours or anyone else's because the concept is so ingenious!The guy who did them actually drew them and then scanned them and painted them in gimp.I mean what an original and yet simple concept that is!I might even try to do some myself since i am a talented drawer.Anyway keep in mind that this set isn't even completed yet!!And here is the site where you can find it!

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=122078

----------


## WarrenSH

Nice work on the layout. Everthing flows very well together. Have you looked into using CONKY?

----------


## WarrenSH

The colors and Icons flow well nice work

----------


## zagortenay

Thanks for the compliments and not at all.I think conky is just f** up.I mean if it would have a simple GUI then OK but like this no.And i dont know but i like it simple and conky would ruin the simplicity of this desk  :Smile:

----------


## zagortenay

Thanks a lot!

----------


## ayesha19872

Wow, its really nice.

----------


## zagortenay

Thanks

----------


## zagortenay

I just love Bleach!!!

----------


## alaukikyo

where is it?

----------


## maqtanim

Nice one! Liked it!

----------


## maqtanim

Cool and simple one... Liked it!

----------


## overdrank

Threads merged.

----------


## zagortenay

Why the **** are these treads merged

----------


## Copper Bezel

Because you're creating clutter. You're the same person posting on the same topic. There's no reason to have three separate threads for that.

----------


## zagortenay

What do you say do you like it???

P.S. Please people dont merge this tread again at least  not for today!  :Smile:

----------


## Copper Bezel

I do like the text dock icons. I've seen that elsewhere - it's really neat when combined with Conky stuff using the same font.

----------


## maqtanim

> What do you say do you like it???
> 
> P.S. Please people dont merge this tread again at least  not for today!


How did you do the text-only-DOCK??

----------


## zagortenay

Simply change the icons to text icons simple as that

----------


## zagortenay

What do you say is it good???

----------


## homeless36

it's awesome ..

----------


## zagortenay



----------


## howefield

Threads merged.

----------


## SunWarming

What's the name of the dock used?

----------


## zagortenay

Cairo dock

----------


## SunWarming

yeah, got that installed, could you perhaps tell me the theme or icon set?

----------


## zagortenay

Well for the icons there is a small problem.I have created them self so you have to give me a list of the icons you want to have and i will create them for you! Is that ok.?I can also give you the indicator png if you want.And for the dock background see i have just drawn it onto the wallpaper in gimp so if you want i can give you the modified wallpaper so you can use it as well!

----------


## Rasa1111

so is this the new "show off your desktop" thread? lol

 I thought we weren't doing that anymore until the forum was "fixed"?

----------


## zagortenay

Well what do i know.I thought that could post as many treads as i can and this happened!

----------


## Rasa1111

lol,
it's all good, i'm sure.
No worries.  :Smile: 
here's my new Ubuntu 10.10 thinkpad~
thinkpad2-.jpg
thinkpad1-.jpg

edit: new conky! lol.  :Smile: 
thinkpad3.jpg

----------


## me4oslav

Here is mine new one:

Wallpaper:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=139259 ( The Final version, it is actually entirely created by me  :Wink:  )
GTK Theme:
Orta
Icons:
Faenza
Dock:
AWN with DockBarX

----------


## Lagunatic

What is that icon launcher called? I have been looking for a good one for Ubuntu for ages.

----------


## me4oslav

Avant Windows Navigator is the dock and the launcher is the applet DockBarX which works with AWN and gnome-panel.
Here are instructions:
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/dockb...ased-with.html

----------


## Austin25

Here are mine. I can't decide which one I like more.

----------


## Rasa1111

#2! lol

----------


## ellis25oakley

Great! It is very nice.

----------


## Austin25

> #2! lol


Yeah, I like how number one is more definite, but number two is brighter and seems less blank.

----------


## zagortenay



----------


## zagortenay



----------


## Timmer1240

Heres mine

----------


## Dj Carpenter

> So what do you say about it!


Would you mind telling me what theme you're using, etc? I just started using Ubuntu today so I'm a bit behind on how to use docks and themes.

----------


## sherryabhy

These layout is looks such a very amazing as well as superb. I like the second one, it will looks such a best and attractive wallpaper in desktop or laptop. I hope everyone give a vote in second picture.

----------


## me4oslav

Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal:

Compiz + Unity + Conky  :Wink: 
If you want the wallpaper just ask  :Capital Razz:

----------


## aznrice

Nice, I just literally finished mines. I like gnome but I wish I could KDE.  :Sad:  The only reason why I'm using gnome is because my wifi won't connect to my stupid school's wifi security.  :Sad:

----------


## KegHead

Hi!

Cool, cool!

KegHead

----------


## Shaneuk

This is really nice. I'm probably going to do something like this in the near future.

----------


## me4oslav

KDE 4.6.1:

And sorry for the language in the screenshot, I'm from Bulgaria.

----------


## Copper Bezel

You don't need to apologize for being Bulgarian. = ) 

God, those gorgous round-cornered, transparent, alpha-blurred menus ... I'm really going to have to switch to KDE some time soon.

Edit: I didn't even realize until now that you'd duplicated the Unity layout. Nice! = )

----------


## me4oslav

Yup I intented to copy Unity, because I've runing 11.04 on this machine up to recently, but something screwed up and I hat to switch to Maverick ;(
I just haven't been runing KDE lately, so I decided to give it a shot and it is quite good actually - stable, fast and beatiful.

----------


## questioning

> Nice work on the layout. Everthing flows very well together. Have you looked into using CONKY?


wtf?

a panel uptop, some wallpaper and a dock at the bottom?

yeah everything flows very well together. lol.

----------


## Blutkoete

Poor Man's Unity. Actually I think I might keep it, it's really good to use and lightning fast, even on my netbook.

P.S.: Don't take this one too serious.

----------


## al111

A work in progress...

----------


## overdrank

Hi and lets use the screen shot thread in the cafe.
Thread closed.

----------

